
Show HN: Bulldock Browser – Convert websites into apps for your dock - neg2
http://www.bulldockbrowser.com
======
munirusman
Looks similar to Fluid app but I hope it actually works. I bought Fluid app
few days ago and I am not happy with it. The website in the app crashes after
you put your mac to sleep few times.

~~~
neg2
My colleague has been using an internal version of the app for a few months
now without any issues when putting his mac to sleep.

Hope Bulldock Browser can help with your workflow, please do give it a go.
We'd love to hear any feedback you may have.

------
neg2
Hey Guys, Developer of Bulldock here. Would love to get your feedback on what
you guys think of this.

Thanks Zahid

~~~
rimtiaz
Zahid! I really appreciate your work, Super easy to use and I found it useful.
Must be part of daily use. It is safe and secure with "Private Browsing" Great
job!!!

